# Guillaume de Machaut and his lyrics



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Anybody know where I can find English translations?


----------



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh, and should his music be done by voice alone? Or should it have one or two instruments? Or is either fine?

Just getting into troubadour music. A little ignorant.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Notung said:


> Oh, and should his music be done by voice alone? Or should it have one or two instruments? Or is either fine?
> 
> Just getting into troubadour music. A little ignorant.


As far as my sketchy knowledge goes, there is no consensus as to whether instruments were used or not in performances of Medieval music. If they were used, they would double voice parts. Most likely, they were used some times and not others. Tuning was not yet standardized, I believe.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

The only piece I have a lot of familiarity with is the Messe de Nostre dame - so any translation of the Latin text of the Ordinary would suffice.


----------

